# Pregnancy



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Pregnancy Question

Catherine, pregnant with her first child, paid a visit to her obstetrician's office. After the exam, she shyly began, "My husband wants me to ask you..." "I know, I know," the doctor said, placing a reassuring hand on her shoulder. "I get asked that all the time. Sex is fine until late in the pregnancy."



"No, that's not it," Catherine confessed. "He wants to know if I can still mow the lawn."


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

With the help of a fertility specialist, a 65 year old woman has a baby. 

All her relatives come to visit and meet the newest member of their family.

When they ask to see the baby, the 65 year old mother says "not yet." 

A little later they ask to see the baby again.

Again the mother says "not yet."

Finally they say, "When can we see the baby?" 

And the mother says, "When the baby cries." 

And they ask, "Why do we have to wait until the baby cries?"

The new mother says, "because I forgot where I put it."


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

The voluptuous blonde entered the dentist's office in an
obvious state of agitation. She sat down in the chair and
fidgeted nervously as the dentist prepared his utensils. 

"Oh, doctor," she exclaimed, as he prepared to look into her
mouth, "I'm so afraid of dentists. Why, I think I'd rather
have a baby than have a tooth drilled." 

"Well, miss," said the dentist impatiently, "better make up
your mind before I adjust the position of the chair."


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A niave young first time pregnant mum-to-be visited the gynaecologist. She asked him how she would give birth and in what position. 
The reply was "very similar to that when you conceived" 
"Good God" came the reply "in the back seat of a Mini with a foot through each window, holding me bag of chips!  "


----------

